# [OT] (Technische) Informatik?!

## c0balt

Hi,

kurz und knapp:

Macht es Sinn (Technische) Informatik zu studieren wenn man (ich^^) bis jetzt noch keinerlei Programmierkenntnisse hat?

Edit: [OT] gesetzt. --ian!

----------

## z4Rilla

Ich denke schon.

Vorrausgesetzt du hast wirklich Interesse und willst nicht nur Informatik studieren weil dir nichts besseres einfällt  :Wink: 

Und bisschen Vorkenntnisse kannst du dir ja noch aneignen.

Für einfache [Script-]Sprachen wie Ruby,Python,PHP, Java

Aber mal ne andere Frage:

Dualstudium (BA)/FH/TU ?

Auf alle Fälle will ich soviel wie möglich Praxisnähe bzw. mein Wissen auch anwenden können.

Und Informatik wird ja an fast jeder FH angeboten, deswegen hab ich kA welche die richtige wäre...

Ich hab auch schon überlegt mich bei Siemens o. IBM oä. für Dualstudium zu bewerben aber das wird wohl nichts mehr weil ich 2005 *schon* anfangen will, Abitur aber erst im Juni/Juli hab...

Deswegen würde mich mal interessieren wo und wie ihr so studiert.

----------

## finr

Ich studiere an einer FH (in Österreich, deshalb wahrscheinlich eher uninteressant für euch). Die Informatik-Ausbildung ist sehr gut, und speziell für Leute mit Interesse im Bereich Linux gibts viele Möglichkeiten, ich arbeite zB gerade an einem Projekt im Bereich Emebedded Linux.

hsse.fh-hagenberg.at

www.fh-hagenberg.at

Lg

----------

## c0balt

 *z4Rilla wrote:*   

> Ich denke schon.
> 
> Vorrausgesetzt du hast wirklich Interesse und willst nicht nur Informatik studieren weil dir nichts besseres einfällt 

 

*dun dun dun*  :Shocked: 

hmm bis jetzt hab ich halt noch nix gefunden was mich vom hocker gerissen hat..  :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> Aber mal ne andere Frage:
> 
> Dualstudium (BA)/FH/TU ?

 

FH is afair das einzige was ich machen kann mit Fachabi/Fachhochschulreife

finr, wie heisst der studiengang genau? könntest du mal grob umreissen was ihr macht, auf welchem level sich das befindet?

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *c0balt wrote:*   

> finr, wie heisst der studiengang genau? könntest du mal grob umreissen was ihr macht, auf welchem level sich das befindet?

 

mich würde ja interessieren, welchen ruf fh-hagenberg im ausland hat!

IMHO is das ja eine "elite" fh im bereich software-engineering 

ciao

----------

## abcd

c0balt hat geschrieben:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Macht es Sinn (Technische) Informatik zu studieren wenn man (ich^^) bis jetzt noch keinerlei Programmierkenntnisse hat? 
> 
> 

 

Programmiervorkenntnisse sind nicht erforderlich. Dafür sind aber Mathevorkenntnisse wünschenswert, je mehr desto besser. Mathe, Mathe, und noch mal Mathe.

mfg, abcd

----------

## gentop

Normalerweise ist Techn. Informatik auch follgestopft mit Elektronik und Digitaltechnik - ein Grund mehr, warum ich allg. Informatik ab SS05 an der FH-Wedel studieren will. Da hat man auch extrem viel Programmierpraxis (vor allem in Sachen Linux  :Wink:  ).

//gentop

----------

## arenaweb

 *z4Rilla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab auch schon überlegt mich bei Siemens o. IBM oä. für Dualstudium zu bewerben aber das wird wohl nichts mehr weil ich 2005 *schon* anfangen will, Abitur aber erst im Juni/Juli hab...
> 
> Deswegen würde mich mal interessieren wo und wie ihr so studiert.

 

also ich studiere an der ba karlsruhe im bereich angewandte informatik.

habe mich übrigens auch erst im märz des jahres beworben, in dem ich angefangen habe. ist auf jeden fall nen versuch wert, da bei vielen unternehmen entweder noch plätze frei sein können, oder wie in meinem fall in letzter minute noch ersatz für abspringende personen gesucht wird.

----------

## redflash

Es stellt kein Problem da, wenn du Technische Informatik oder auch einfach nur Informatik studieren willst, noch nicht programmieren zu können. Solange bei dir Interesse und genügend Ausdauer vorhanden ist, denn es dürfte für dich dann einfach etwas schwerer am Anfang sein. Jedoch wie oben schon erwähnt ist zu beginn eher die Mathematik ein Hindernis, doch schafft man auch dieses. Bei Technischer Informatik muss dir klar sein, dass im Rahmen von Elektronik, Elektrotechnik, Hardwareentwurf usw. mit verschiedenen Programmiersprachen konfrontiert werden wirst. Auch um Assembler wirst du nicht herum kommen. Doch davon sollte man sich nicht abschrecken lassen. Man muss kein guter Programmierer sein um Informatiker zu werden. 

Zur reinen Informatik kann ich weniger sagen. Hör dir einfach alle Meinungen an und entscheide dich.

Viel Erfolg schon mal im Studium.

----------

## COiN3D

 *Quote:*   

> Für einfache [Script-]Sprachen wie Ruby,Python,PHP, Java 

 

Und was sind schwere? Ich bring mir gerade selbst ein bisschen PHP bei. Muss ich jetzt niedergeschlagen sein, weil sie einach sind?  :Smile: 

----------

## Haldir

Wenn du das untenstehende mit einem eindeutigen Ja beantworten kannst bist du richtig  :Wink: 

```

for(int i = 0;i<100;i++)

{

printf("Ich kann Mathe\n");

}

```

Ansonsten ist halt Technische Informatik (zumindest anner Uni) ziemlich trocken bis zum Hauptstudium, danach kanns "interessant" werden.

Falls du Nebenfach wählen kannst, such dir was zum Ausgleich aus, wenn du z.b. Mathe als Nebenfach wählen willst, kannst gleich reine Mathe studieren usw.

----------

## MatzeOne

 *finr wrote:*   

> Ich studiere an einer FH (in Österreich, deshalb wahrscheinlich eher uninteressant für euch). Die Informatik-Ausbildung ist sehr gut, und speziell für Leute mit Interesse im Bereich Linux gibts viele Möglichkeiten, ich arbeite zB gerade an einem Projekt im Bereich Emebedded Linux.
> 
> hsse.fh-hagenberg.at
> 
> www.fh-hagenberg.at
> ...

 

die welt ist klein ^^

war letzes jahr im mai/juni für ne woche an der fh hagenberg, um mir das studium mal dort anzuschaun.

grüße an den illy (wenn ihn kennst) vom hamburger  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> for(int i = 0;i<100;i++)
> ...

 

klär mich mal bitte auf - welche programmiersprache ist das?

php -> NEIN (var = $var)

c -> NEIN (var deklarationen VOR for)

C++... printf is nicht C++ typisch

ruby?? kenn ich nicht

python?? kenn ich nicht

java -> NEIN

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Haldir

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> c -> NEIN (var deklarationen VOR for) 
> 
> C++... printf is nicht C++ typisch
> ...

 

 :Twisted Evil:  Die Lieblingsausrede meines alten Informatikprofs wenn sein Code mal wieder nicht lief: "Pseudocode, wer in vordefinierten Sprachen denkt, hat hier nix zu suchen"  :Twisted Evil: 

 :Rolling Eyes:  Bau dir halt deine eigene wos passt, immerhin hast ja den Inhalt kapiert   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by Haldir on Fri Jan 07, 2005 2:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gentop

Ausserdem - wieso schreibst du das printf in einen Block? Brauchste doch hier gar nich...

//gentop

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Haldir wrote:*   

>   Die Lieblingsausrede meines alten Informatikprofs wenn sein Code mal wieder nicht lief: "Pseudocode" 

 

jojo  :Smile: 

hauptsache mathematik kann man -> is schon recht.

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## zworK

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C++... printf is nicht C++ typisch
> 
> 

 

ergänzen wir es noch um

```
#include <stdio.h>
```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## c0balt

 *redflash wrote:*   

> Es stellt kein Problem da, wenn du Technische Informatik oder auch einfach nur Informatik studieren willst, noch nicht programmieren zu können. Solange bei dir Interesse und genügend Ausdauer vorhanden ist, denn es dürfte für dich dann einfach etwas schwerer am Anfang sein. Jedoch wie oben schon erwähnt ist zu beginn eher die Mathematik ein Hindernis, doch schafft man auch dieses. Bei Technischer Informatik muss dir klar sein, dass im Rahmen von Elektronik, Elektrotechnik, Hardwareentwurf usw. mit verschiedenen Programmiersprachen konfrontiert werden wirst. Auch um Assembler wirst du nicht herum kommen. Doch davon sollte man sich nicht abschrecken lassen. Man muss kein guter Programmierer sein um Informatiker zu werden. 
> 
> Zur reinen Informatik kann ich weniger sagen. Hör dir einfach alle Meinungen an und entscheide dich.

 

hmm, klingt ja so als wäre es zu schaffen wenn man sich ein bisschen reinhängt, sehr gut  :Smile: 

wollte halt mal fragen, nicht das dann gleich am anfang irgendwelche hammersachen drankommen an denen ich wegen mangelnder programmierkenntnis scheitere

Muss mich selbst auch noch einmal genauer über die einzelnen Informatik Studiengänge informieren

 *Quote:*   

> Viel Erfolg schon mal im Studium.

 

thx   :Smile: 

----------

## gentop

 *zworK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ergänzen wir es noch um
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Na - dann ergänz doch gleich die ganze main  :Wink: 

//gentop

----------

## z4Rilla

 *arenaweb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> also ich studiere an der ba karlsruhe im bereich angewandte informatik.
> 
> habe mich übrigens auch erst im märz des jahres beworben, in dem ich angefangen habe. ist auf jeden fall nen versuch wert, da bei vielen unternehmen entweder noch plätze frei sein können, oder wie in meinem fall in letzter minute noch ersatz für abspringende personen gesucht wird.

 

hatst du da schon das abi in der tasche ?

angewandte Informatik würde ich auch gerne studieren...

 *coin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und was sind schwere? Ich bring mir gerade selbst ein bisschen PHP bei. Muss ich jetzt niedergeschlagen sein, weil sie einach sind?

 

C(++) ist schwer(er) fand ich zumindestens

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *z4Rilla wrote:*   

> Und was sind schwere? Ich bring mir gerade selbst ein bisschen PHP bei. Muss ich jetzt niedergeschlagen sein, weil sie einach sind?

 

C(++) ist schwer(er) fand ich zumindestens[/quote]

wenn ich persönlich nochmal die möglichkeit hätte blank anzufangen, würd ich folgendes machen:

1) c

2) c++

3) java -> wer c++ kann, tut sich auch in java rel. leicht

4) perl/php/html und den anderen schrott  :Smile:  is alles so ziemlich ähnlich

dh: php is schon gut und schön (ich zB hab mir arrays mit php gut visualisieren können [print_r] und so zu verstehen gelernt), aber wenn du es "gescheid" machen willst, lern c/c++!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

hth,

ciao

----------

## Haldir

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4) perl/php/html und den anderen schrott  is alles so ziemlich ähnlich
> 
> 

 

Html würd ich da raus streichen, hat nicht wirklich was mit dem Rest zu tun, da nur Seitenbeschreibungssprache. Ich würd wohl Perl auf eine eigene Stufe packen.

----------

## Sas

Ich halte ehrlich gesagt nicht so viel davon heute noch mit C anzufangen. Die richtig grundlegenden Sachen wie Prolog oder Lisp macht man dann im Studium sowieso noch und Anwendungsentwicklung sollte heute eigentlich komplett objektorientiert ablaufen. Wozu sich da noch mit C oder gar ASM rumquälen? Wenn mans wirklich mal braucht, kann mans doch immernoch lernen.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> Html würd ich da raus streichen, hat nicht wirklich was mit dem Rest zu tun, da nur Seitenbeschreibungssprache. Ich würd wohl Perl auf eine eigene Stufe packen.

 

jo, hast eh recht. wollt mit html das ganze zeug (xml, xsl, css) usw noch dazupacken. ev. perl und php auf eine eigene stufe.

ciao

----------

## Haldir

 *Sas wrote:*   

>  Wozu sich da noch mit C oder gar ASM rumquälen? Wenn mans wirklich mal braucht, kann mans doch immernoch lernen.

 

Assembler vorneweg zu lernen lohnt nicht wirklich, nachdem er nicht weiß für welche Platform er es können muß und irgendwann wird im eine Assemblervariante sicher begegnen.

Wenn man wirklich von vorneherein das lernen will würde ich z.b. MIPS Assembler lernen und zumindest mal x86 assembler lesen können. MIPS Assembler ist simpel, und x86 Assembler kann man immer mal gebrauchen im Studium.

Ansonsten würde ich C zumindest soweit lernen, das man Source code versteht, das gleiche mit Pascal und u.U. auch Fortran.

----------

## rokaef

Ich studiere Wirtschaftsinformatik an der TU Ilmenau. Angefangen haben wir jetzt mit Java, weil plattformunabhängig und der Prof. nen Mac hat... Naja, ein wenig Assembler haben wir noch (Intel-32bit-Reihe).

PHP (wahlweise, ich nehm lieber nen SAP/R3-Kurs  :Smile: ) , Delphi und sowas kommt dann noch später im Studium.

----------

## gentop

Hier mal 'n paar etwas altmodischere Tips:

1) Lerne Paskal, um dich mit grundlegenden Programmierstrukturen bekannt zu machen.

2) Lerne Assembler, um dich mit den inneren Abläufen nah am System bekannt zu machen und sie zu kapieren

3) Lerne C um dein Assembler Wissen in komplexerer Weise anzuwenden

4) Lerne Java um objektorientiert programmieren zu lernen (was heute sowieso jeder macht)

Ich selbst habe diese Schritte durchlaufen und sehr davon Profitiert. Ich möchte keinen davon ausgelassen haben, da jeder in seiner Weise viel zum Verständniss beigetragen hat.

//gentop

----------

## nexus780

 *c0balt wrote:*   

> Macht es Sinn (Technische) Informatik zu studieren wenn man (ich^^) bis jetzt noch keinerlei Programmierkenntnisse hat?

 

Also an meiner Uni isses denen sogar lieber, wenn die Leute vorher nicht programmieren können - damit sie nicht die ganzen hässlichen Angewohnheiten die man grad als Autodidakt gerne einsammelt nicht beheben müssen  :Wink: 

Ich würde dir auch UNBEDINGT empfehlen, dir die Uni (oder FH - ich finde diese Trennung völlig unnötig, ein Relikt aus grauer Vorzeit aber die Bürokratie bewahrt sowas eben) vorher persönlich anzuschauen und mit den Lehrenden und Lernenden mal ein paar Worte zu wechseln. Wenn erstere nicht verfügbar sind würd ich die Uni vergessen.

Zu dem Rest: Ich würde studieren eigentlich nur empfehlen, wenn du dich wirklich für das Fach intressierst. Du musst nicht jedes vor Freude ausrasten wenn du nen Computer siehst, aber zumindest ne gewisse Faszination mit dem Fach ist schon sinnvoll  :Wink:  Und schau dich ruhig auch im Ausland um - dann bekommste aber kein Bafög aber IMO ist es das grad bei Info wert. Ab dem 3. Jahr kann man einen Bildungskredit beantragen, der (faktisch) zinsfrei ist, aber auf "wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst"-Basis von nem begrenzten Budget vergeben wird. Trotzdem lohnt es sich, wusstet ihr, dass Dipl.-Inf. an ner dt. Uni im Schnitt ca. 14 Semester (lt. Spiegel innerhalb der letzten 1-2 Jahre, es waren 13,9 oder 14,1 genau) dauert? In der Zeit promovierst du in England, und internationale Anerkennung dürfte bei z.B. bei Uni of Manchester mit Sicherheit besser sein als bei irgendner dt. FH  :Wink:  Und wenn du 7 Jahre für nen Studiengang brauchst der eigentlich 4,5 Jahre dauert würde ich wenn ich Personalverantwortlicher wäre mich SEHR dafür intressieren wie du ne derartige Bummelei erklärst *g*

Ich studiere auf nen MEng in ECS (Master of Engineering in Electronic and Computer Systems) an der University of Manchester (gibt 3 Unis hier, darum hab ichs ausgeschrieben  :Wink:  ): http://www.cs.man.ac.uk/Study_subweb/UgradAdm/Programmes/ecs4.asp

Und ich muss mich nicht mit geistigen Durchfall von Bürokraten wie dem dt. Scheine-System rumplagen  :Very Happy: 

(rant) Die Drecksschweine die die Gesetze erlassen denken wohl wer im Ausland studiert lebt von Luft und Liebe, beide meine Eltern sind wie ich Deutsche, leben in Deutschland und zahlen deftigst Steuern in Deutschland. Und dann labern sie noch große Reden von wegen Studentenmobilität und europäischer Bildungsraum und Bla und Blubb und zwingen Studenten aus armen Familien sich auf deutsche Unis zu beschränken. Dafür haben sie Geld um die Rumgammelei an deutschen Unis - die ich nur zum Teil den Studis zuschreibe, die dt. Struktur und die unglaublich schlechte Finanzierung fördert Verzögerungen - zu unterstützen. (/rant)

----------

## Sas

Naja, eigentlich möchte ich jetzt keine Diskussion über unser Hochschulsystem entfachen, aber einen kurzen Kommentar kann ich mir dennoch nicht verkneifen. 

Zum Ausland: Du hättest dein Studium ja auch in Deutschland beginnen können und dann via Stipendien (ERASMUS) im Ausland weiter studieren können. Ne Freundin von mir hat auch an einer deutschen Uni angefangen, dort hats ihr aber nicht gefallen und obwohl sie offiziell immernoch dort studiert, ist sie faktisch immer irgendwoanders in Europa.

Was die nationale Anerkennung und Studiendauer betrifft, sprichst du mir aus der Seele. Ich studiere an einer BA, bin also nach sechs Semestern fertig. Dafür trifft man immer mal wieder Leute, die schlecht über das Studium denken und die natürlich auch mit Personalverantwortung. Auch wenn ich eine Stelle sicher habe und es auch viele Firmen gibt, die anders denken, ist das dennoch ärgerlich. Wen sowas von Uni-Studenten kommt, argumentiere ich meistens damit, dass 'wir' in der Zeit, die 'sie' allein für ihr Diplom brauchen, bereits einen MBA haben können - von Berufserfahrung ganz zu schweigen. Dann ist meistens Ruhe  :Wink: 

----------

## nexus780

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Zum Ausland: Du hättest dein Studium ja auch in Deutschland beginnen können und dann via Stipendien (ERASMUS) im Ausland weiter studieren können. Ne Freundin von mir hat auch an einer deutschen Uni angefangen, dort hats ihr aber nicht gefallen und obwohl sie offiziell immernoch dort studiert, ist sie faktisch immer irgendwoanders in Europa.

 

Also ERASMUS is afaik nen EU-gefoerdertes Austauschprogramm, aber die Methode war fuer mich leider unpraktikabel - zum Einen haben ich hier in England mein Abi (brit. A-Levels, 5 Stueck) gemacht und meine Faecherauswahl (Mathe, Further Maths, Physik, Elektronik, ICT) ist nach Auskunft des saechs. Kultusministeriums zumindest nicht schubladig genug. Und ich haette die brit. 10. Klasse Abschluesse machen muessen (trotz bestandenem dt. Gymnasium 10. Klasse...) und mich mustern lassen muessen. Wer meine Ansichten zu Zivi/Wehrdienst hoeren will moege mich anschreiben  :Wink: 

----------

## martinus

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> mich würde ja interessieren, welchen ruf fh-hagenberg im ausland hat! IMHO is das ja eine "elite" fh im bereich software-engineering  ciao

 

Soweit ich weiß haben FHs in Deutschland einen ziemlich schlechten Ruf, darum sind die von vornherein negativ eingestellt. Wenn man ihnen aber erzählt was wir (ich hab ja auch in Hagenberg studiert  :Wink:  so alles machen, dann bekommen sie leuchtende Augen  :Smile: . Das weiß ich aber auch  nur aus zweiter Hand.

----------

